# New to Forum



## bbc1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello all, I started typing out an intro but got pulled away and when I went to post it was to late, lost it all. 

Just want to say thanks to everyone for all their valuable input, I've been reading the forum over the past couple of weeks. It's helped me through my first catering party. My brother and I recently started a catering business, previously we ran a tailgating business for football games. We'd pickup people in my brothers RV and drive them to the game and many others would show up there. We mainly grilled burgers, sausages, chicken. We'd serve a few sides with various types of chips. 

Well catering a party is alot more work, my back is not use to standing ALL day. We catered our first party this past weekend, prep time was insane, but at the end of the night was well worth it. Our first party has turned into 3 more future parties. Everyone loved the food, many of the wives were giving their husbands a hard time for not knowing how to cook. It gave us a laugh after a long day. 

Just wanted to say thanks for everyones input. It's been a great help.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good for you! Catering is all about schlepping....food is pretty far down the list.

Welcome BBC1


----------



## bbc1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, we have alot to work out yet. Scheduling being one of the biggest, neither by brother or I can quit our full time jobs until business is steady. We have to figure out how to manage midweek catering needs. Might have hire someone to deliver and setup, wonder if good ole mom wants to come out of retirement??? I'd probably have a better chance at winning the lottery.:lol:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

good old mom needs to maintain a healthy back.....find someone young to lift and load, let mom oversee things.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Numerous posters are in the same position.....wanting to have a full time paying catering business and not having the income flow to stop the paying jobs.

I've transitioned a few times and remember what it was like not having a parachute or even umbrella.

Having a side product you sell retail
Teaching classes
food styling
personal cheffing

have been mentioned as fill-ins for $ in transition. anyone else?

Start up is a bear....an expensive bear.....


----------

